
Ask HN: How can I control my ADHD if medication not an option? - avierax
What techniques can I implement to minimize my attention problema, or at least to minimize the consequences of them?<p>I have most of my life struggled with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder. Specially during my childhood and after my 20s. As a teenager this condition was probably there but somehow it didn&#x27;t matter much. I&#x27;m now reaching my forties and the balance of responsibilities and leisure time I have is mostly incompatible with ADHD.<p>I&#x27;m a software developer with an engineering degree, technical leader of my team. I work remote for a German company since 7 years. I have streaks of several weeks of really low productivity that somehow the management overlooks thanks allegedly to my value as a technical skills storage, and to streaks of time where I can produce solutions to really interesting problems. But somehow when the problem gets unintereting I stop being productive.<p>I live in a place where ADHD is not an accepted medical conditions in adults. There&#x27;s no way to obtain a prescription or Ritalin or anything of the sort. I contend the idea that the only remedy for ADHD is medication or therapy. Mostly because this assumption is useful in my environment.<p>I have tried pomodoro with mixed results in the past, I simply couldn&#x27;t stick with it for a long time. I deleted also my social media accounts and this has surely helped me a lot(although my mind always find a way to wander elsewhere). My question is:Isn&#x27;t attention control a problem just like any other engineering problem that could be tacked indirectly via  technology? What methods can I use to minimize the effects of ADHD in my productivity given that drugs or therapy is unavailable?
======
salawat
I have had some luck with herbal teas. Lemon Balm and valerian, in particular,
when nothing else is available. The other thing is structure, structure,
structure. The unfortunate side-effect of that is that it can end up making
you stick out like a sore-thumb in social situations; and it shouldn't
necessarily be expected that all people will be okay it.

My significant other has got me started using this pad of "TODO" sheets she's
had for years. Has lines and columns for stuff like people to call, things to
do/follow up on, etc... which for whatever reason are helping me to stay
focused. Something about writing things down on paper makes it a bit easier
for me to coerce my brain into a more organized "time to do work now" mode of
operation. I don't know if that'll happen for everyone though. I have a hunch
it's tapping into some relatively old habits from my primary schooling days.

Another big thing that helps me which may sound funny is A) to dress the part,
and B) keep your workspace clear, fresh paper/pen at hand, and only your tools
for work immediately available. Some very light concessions for a things like
music to play help you get into flow are okay too; the important thing is
nothing complex except for what you should be working on. Otherwise your
hyperfocus will try to grab on to the preferred task over what you should be
doing. In terms of dressing the part, settle on a style of clothing to wear
for "work" activities, and consistently wear it for just that. For me, long
sleeve button-ups with one pocket on the front and long pants slacks are
generally my "time to work" attire. Make sure it fits comfortably and is kept
in good condition! You will notice when something is off.

The final bit is a bit of mental trick I may abandon, as I'm not totally sure
it's very healthy. However, I do not consider work time "mine". It's weird,
but if I imagine that I'm being entrusted with a certain block of time by an
employer each day, it helps to sort if get all the mental cats all headed in
more or less the same direction.

Finally, a word of caution. If you're stuck on a team or amongst a group of
people you don't feel safe with; I.e. the words "prisoner's dilemma" at are at
all relevant to your current every day working arrangement, get out now.
Switch teams, projects, maybe even look to switch jobs as a last resort. The
depression you can work yourself into from having half or more of your
subconscious threads trying to navigate a hostile social climate is not at all
trivial to claw your way out of.

That's most of the nuggets I've managed to build up. I'm trying out writing
documentation whenever I can't focus well enough to do anything really complex
and have found that may help at getting me into the right mindset for doing
work.

Hope it helps. I've been experimenting in the same realm as well, so I'll be
keeping an eye on this thread.

